# Dankung Mod



## justplainduke

The new Toucan came in the mail today and I was pleasantly surprised; it felt good I'm the hand and was very well made. Fit and finish are king!
The bands sucked, they were short and popped out of the retainer rings. Being a fan of rigging OTT, I installed a kicking new set of Tex Shooter field bands...Wow! Those things have a nice pull and zing 7/16 steel at a deadly speed.
Now on to the modification part:
After 100 shots the flat bands loosened up because the ring holes only allowed a little bit of grip for the bands to seat above them. 
The fix: I used a little bit of Oatleys Fix-it-stick, which is basically metal putty/epoxy; I filled the holes and cleaned the residue as best as possible, 5 minutes later it was cured. I put the Tex Shooter Field bands back on and let her rip and that's all it took to make the bands secure. 
After 200 rounds I'm becoming very fond of this shooter and I think I'll be using it a lot.

Putty in holes:


----------



## justplainduke

Update: So the total shots fired down range tonight was 300 + a few. 
I like the Toucan!
My griping hand is a little sore from the low profile stainless frame, but the bands held up great. Oh and I don't know how but I took a shot to the webbing of my thumb! Ouch...need to pay more attention!
The next mod will be for just a bit more comfort, no not paracord, it tends to cause blisters. 
I'll have to put some creative thought into it and get back to you all. 
PS: in hindsight hardwood dowel would be a nicer touch than the metal putty. Next time


----------



## Tirador

That is a cool mod! I see you taking up welding in the near future if you haven't done so yet.









I did something similar to this to repair/mod my G10 slingshot, but I used JB Weld. Im sure it's almost the same stuff as the putty you used.

Can't wait to see what else you have in store for the Toucan. It's a cool looking slingshot that you are even adding more coolness to it!


----------



## AlmostHuman

I was tempted by the Toucan , thanks for the post Duke it's helped me make up my mind and now it's on the list ( the rapidly getting out of control list , the potentially horrendously expensive list , the " why couldn't I have just stuck to naturals , oh well it's too #@*£% late " list )

Pat


----------



## Scooby

AlmostHuman said:


> now it's on the list ( the rapidly getting out of control list , the potentially horrendously expensive list , the " why couldn't I have just stuck to naturals , oh well it's too #@*£% late " list )


I have one of these lists.. It just keeps growing! hahaha

Dankung also sell a wooden handled toucan; maybe you could create some sort of exotic wood handle Duke?


----------



## e~shot

Glad to know you like it. you can warp a tennis or badminton grip tape to it for much comfort.


----------



## marcus sr

lol ive got a list like that too ,thats a nice mod to the toucan been thinking about one of these for a while as well,still undecided as yet
marcus


----------



## Bob Fionda

What about to mount a wooden hand? Dankung sells a wooden toucan, what do you think about it? I was thinking to buy it.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Sorry I meant a wooden handle....


----------



## justplainduke

I almost bought the one with the wooden handle.
I decided that because I have so many other wood slingshots that I would buy something that was just plain steel..


----------



## Bob Fionda

Yes, I understand. I have Dankung and the same problem. So I wrapped my General Titanium with soft black leather after I took off paracord (sorry I haven't pictures of that) and it worked much better. More grip and better in my hand. I think you've got a very good catapult, I'm wondering to get one as well.


----------



## justplainduke

Ahhh, I bought some plasti-dip in a spray can, black. 
Works like dream! 
































A few heavy coats of this black rubberized spray and I now have a tactical rubber finish. It grips well and feels solid. It's still not the most comfortable shooter but it's now rigged OTT and it has a great blackout grippy finish. Try it, it was only 6 bucks at home depot!


----------



## justplainduke

In the above last pic you'll notice that I also wrapped it in good paracord with an incorporated lanyard. I ran out of paracord so there is no fancy finish knot....next time I maintenance it I'll fix it.
Oh yea, behind it is my new cold steel kudo; it's the best 10 dollar knife that you will EVER find.


----------



## Tirador

I like the tactical black plastic look! Do you have a set of Saunders Black Momba bands? They would continue the super stealthy look! I want a black plastic sling shot now


----------



## Bob Fionda

Looks terrific!


----------



## radray

Duke,

You did a good job modifying the Toucan. It looks very sharp. Did the plastisol make the slingshot much heavier? Also, do you think the plastisol coating will grip the flat band enough not to need to plug the hole?

Thank you.
Raymond


----------



## Dayhiker

Duke, you really made a very cool looking slingshot out of that. I have a Toucan and it's going to get the same. Thanks.


----------



## NoSugarRob

very nice in the black !


----------



## e~shot

Looks very nice now


----------



## justplainduke

radray said:


> Duke,
> 
> You did a good job modifying the Toucan. It looks very sharp. Did the plastisol make the slingshot much heavier? Also, do you think the plastisol coating will grip the flat band enough not to need to plug the hole?
> 
> Thank you.
> Raymond


Nope, the magic metal and rubber coat added a negligible amount of weight. 
I just started doubling back the bands at the fourks on my other OTTs last night and it helped the band creep with double bands but the toucan already had the hole mods so I couldn't tell if not filling the holes would make a difference.
Ps by doubleing the bands at the forks I meant; I mount them as usual but with 13 mm extra hanging then turn the tails up before wraping with the mounting bands, then wrap the bands as usual. I'll post pics later. It works great and only shortens the bands by 13mm.

Updated pics with double up on fork tips..it makes a difference to my rigs.


----------



## AlmostHuman

After seeing the latest pics it's now at the top of the list ..... How durable is the Plastidip ( a lot more expensive over here ) ? Top mod btw Duke .....


----------



## Bob Fionda

Here's how I wrapped with black leather my Dankung to make a better grip.


----------



## justplainduke

In hind-sight, I would have been more careful with the black rubber tube that was installed for the thumb and forefinger rests, it tore coming off and I didn't find a solution. So it does bite into my knuckle with the pull of the double bands. 
Soo...plan on putting those rubber tube pieces back on!


----------



## justplainduke

AlmostHuman said:


> After seeing the latest pics it's now at the top of the list ..... How durable is the Plastidip ( a lot more expensive over here ) ? Top mod btw Duke .....


So far it seems durable, but I put on about 5 coats. Sanding the frame first would be a better idea. I didn't but it's still holding up.


----------



## justplainduke

Bob Fionda said:


> Here's how I wrapped with black leather my Dankung to make a better grip.


Bob, that Leather adds a certain sense of Eurpean class and flair to that one


----------



## radray

Duke, thanks for the reply my friend. I will try the plastisol on my Dankung American Fox.


----------



## Bob Fionda

As an example to improve the grip I wrapped my Dankung with black soft leather.


----------



## Bob Fionda

I'm sorry....I had alread posted it.....


----------



## justplainduke

justplainduke said:


> In hind-sight, I would have been more careful with the black rubber tube that was installed for the thumb and forefinger rests, it tore coming off and I didn't find a solution. So it does bite into my knuckle with the pull of the double bands.
> Soo...plan on putting those rubber tube pieces back on!


Edited: 
Ok.. I solved a bit of the comfort problem: 
I removed the center core twine from some paracord and flat wraped the thumb and finger support as shown below: 
It's still not an all day shooter but it's better. The only thing this tactical shooter is missing is a three point sling and an extende magazine


----------



## flippinout

justplainduke said:


> In hind-sight, I would have been more careful with the black rubber tube that was installed for the thumb and forefinger rests, it tore coming off and I didn't find a solution. So it does bite into my knuckle with the pull of the double bands.
> Soo...plan on putting those rubber tube pieces back on!


Edited:
Ok.. I solved a bit of the comfort problem:
I removed the center core twine from some paracord and flat wraped the thumb and finger support as shown below:
It's still not an all day shooter but it's better. The only thing this tactical shooter is missing is a three point sling and an extende magazine
















[/quote]

Okay!! Now I must have one of these. That is one tactical bad a** looking slingshot. Very nice mod there JPD!!


----------



## justplainduke

Thanks all


----------



## Rayshot

Quote; Sanding the frame first would be a better idea. I didn't but it's still holding up.

That was what I was curious about. It looks cool in black. Thanks for sharing all that you have done with the Bird.


----------



## wd40

Duke,

A very good thread. Thanks for your example of taking something you really like and turning it into something you love.

WD40


----------



## Scooby

now that looks like a real tactical ninja sling!









Scooby


----------



## justplainduke

Scooby said:


> now that looks like a real tactical ninja sling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooby


It shoots like one too; silent and deadly!


----------



## AZshooter

You might have molded a Fimo (plastic clay} handle...baked it...and then plasti dip spray finish...or possibly a hard rubber grip like those used on pistols...I also have recently recieved a Toucan from Dankung and may try one of these modifications.


----------



## Gregor-Y

e~shot said:


> Glad to know you like it. you can warp a tennis or badminton grip tape to it for much comfort.


nice idea!


----------



## marcus sr

love how you worked the sling,they woulda been better making em that way in the first place lol


----------



## Daniel J

cool, i like the idea of modifying the holes into ott and also the spray. i should try it next time.


----------

